# Neu HP OMEN 15-dh0312ng i7 16GB 512SSD RTX 2070 OVP



## Baerli1909 (28. Juli 2020)

Neu HP OMEN 15-dh0312ng i7 16GB 512SSD RTX 2070
Neu & OVP (Karton wurde noch nicht geöffnet)
Windows 10-Betriebssystem + MS Office 365-Lizenz für ein Jahr.
Intel®Core™i7-9750H 2,6 GHz (bis zu 4,5 GHz)
39,6 cm (15,6") Micro-Edge-Design Full HD-IPS-Display (1920 x 1080)
16 GB DDR4-SDRAM Arbeitsspeicher
Festplatte: 512 GB SSD
NVIDIA® G-SYNC™


Bei weiteren Fragen bitte Mailen
Paypal vorhanden
Kann auch versendet werden mit DHL versichert und mit Sendungsverfolgung ( 8,00€) >>> Versand nur innerhalb von Deutschland <<<
Versand erfolgt nur bei Bezahlung mit Paypal oder Vorkasse bei Überweisung auf Echtzeit!!!
Preis 1500 VHB


----------

